# Monthly Problems



## catherine23 (Feb 1, 2002)

I feel coming to the time of the month the symptoms are worse. i dont know if anyone els is affected by irregular bleeding and bad abdominal pain i dont know if this could be linked!!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

if you're having irregular bleeding and lots of pain you should see a gynocologist. my symptoms do get worse when i'm on my period (a lot of the women on this board have that problem), but i also have endometriosis- pain and irregular bleeding can be symptoms.


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

hey,my symptoms are almost entirely linked to my menstrual cycle. My worst symptoms come in the week BEFORE my period, though, so i would suggest checking with a doctor if you are having irregular periods. My problem is horrible PMS, or PMDD (pre menstrual dysphoric disorder) In addition to ibs symptoms, for me, PMS consists of insomnia, depression, uncontrollable crying, panic attacks, and a general inability to cope with...life. And then I'm fine for the rest of the month. Anyhoo, i take psych meds 10 days a month to control the emotional symptoms, but they also help with the physical symptoms (except the insomnia, but that's easier to deal with without everything else).You should also check out the women's issues section of the bb. a lot has been written about the ibs girl-stuff connection.


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi!My symptoms are unrelated to my period, but my doctor said that if they were it could mean that your IBS is caused by some physical abnormality in the uterus (I forget what he called it,) which is literally in the way. If that is the case, they could fix it surgically. My doctor's niece had this problem and after the surgery got a hundred percent better. I had to have a pelvic sonogram to make sure this wasn't the case with me. But it could also be that this has something to do with hormonal level fluctuation in which case taking birth control pills would help. Birth control pills could be bad for you in some ways but in many ways they are actually good for you. They provide a constant balance of hormones in the blood. Also, if you have irregular bleeding or menstrual cramps or excessive bleeding the pill will help you. It gives a perfect painless 28-day cycle with periods never longer than a week. (I'm on the pill and my periods are actually only five days.) There is a whole thread here about birth control. You should check it out.


----------

